# Ist dieser Bereich notwendig?



## Markus (20 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

dieser Teil des Forums wurde eigentlich Hauptsächlich zum Tausch von Bausteinen, Makros, Biblioteken, SPS-Programmen,... gedacht.

Leider wird hier hauptsächlich nach cracks gefragt, das kann nicht nur rechtliche folgen haben, es macht auch einen schlechten und unseriösen eindruck.

was mein ihr? 
sollte dieser bereich weiterhin bestehen bleiben und die moderatoren müssen sich verstärkt um das löschen solcher fragwürdeiger postings kümmern, oder kann der bereich ganz wegfallen?


----------



## Zottel (20 Juni 2003)

Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre, einen Downloadbereich einzurichten, wo Du legale und interessante Einsendungen zum download bereitstellst.
Auch muß nicht hinter jeder Nachfrage nach einem Crack böse Absicht stecken. Ich habe einmal ein Dongle an einer Maschine liegen lassen und mehrere Tage danach gesucht. Nachher habe ich mir die geknackte Version besorgt und den Dongle weggeschlossen. Es ist eine Zumutung, wenn so ein kleines Ding einen Wert von mehreren Kilo-Euro repräsentiert. So ist es viel angenehmer.


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2003)

stimmt.

wegen der downloads, ich will das forum demnächst um eine uppload möglichkeit erweitern. diese ermöglicht es dateien an einen beitrag anzuhängen die dann von den lesern heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## tobkin (20 Juni 2003)

*Softwaretausch*

Hallo Markus,
ich bin der Meinung die Rubrik sollte bestehen bleiben, aber Beiträge die in Richtung Cracks gehen : LÖSCHEN!
Gruss Tobias


----------



## mary (21 Juni 2003)

ich halte den bereich des forums auch für nützlich,  und wenn das mit der upploadfunktion funktionieren würde dann wäre er quasi unersetzbar!  :lol: 

topics mit cracs müssen eben schnell gelöscht werden.


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2003)

in diesem fall bleibt er.

werde mich bemühen die upploadmöglichkeit demnächst eibzubauen, aber heute hab ich ganzu einfach keinen bock mehr  :lol: 

hab das aber schonmal gemacht, und es dürfte keine problem geben.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Oktober 2003)

Wenn aber auch in der Anleitung geschrieben wird das Kopien für Schüler und Studenten ok sind dann ist ja auch nichts gegen Cracks zu sagen.

Wenn man einmal anfängt wo zieht man denn die Grenze? Da ist`s einfacher zu sagen Raubkopien sind Dienstahl und damit hat`s sich.


----------



## Markus (3 Oktober 2003)

hier wird keiner einen crack bekommen!
wer zu doof ist eine suchmaschine zu benutzen braucht auch keinen crack...


----------



## stefan.fuhrmann (28 April 2004)

Ich hab grad mit churchill das thema erörtert....
ihr habt das also schon länger vor....
ich suche noch vergeblich
leider
mfg
stefan


----------



## Harry (3 Mai 2004)

Viele von uns sichern sich ihr Einkommen vermutlich durch das Schreiben von Software für SPS'en. Prinzipiell müsste man da also gegen den Softwareklau sein.

Damit ist für mich selbstverständlich, dass man die Software mit der man täglich arbeitet auch kauft und bezahlt.

Da ich jedoch auch oft zu Hause an Projekten weiterarbeite, habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, diese Software auch noch bei mir zu installieren. 

Die Alternative wäre, die Authorisierung tagtäglich von Büro nach zu Hause und wieder zurück zu übertragen. Für den Softwarelieferanten ergibt sich demfzufolge kein Unterschied, ob ich dies nun so mache oder halt eben nicht so ganz legal....

Ähnlich ist es doch, wenn man mehrere PG's hat. Schlussendlich arbeitet man ja nur mit einem Gerät gleichzeitig.

Gruss

Harry


----------

